
Ruby Still isn't dead - stanislavb
https://www.engineyard.com/blog/ruby-still-isnt-dead
======
Something1234
That said very little. It was just ruby 2.5 is going to be awesome, and we
need people.

------
jack9
I had to write Ruby (with no prior experience) as part of an interview
exercise, about 10 years ago. Never encountered it or used it since. Not sure
it has a purposeful niche or enough of a differentiation to grow in use.

~~~
amazingman
This is one of dryest jokes I’ve ever seen on HN. Well done.

~~~
EduardoBautista
I am not aware of the joke here. Could someone please explain?

~~~
jack9
Obviously, not a joke. COBOL and Ruby have a lot in common, as far as I can
tell.

~~~
amazingman
It’s definitely a joke, intentional or not. Hell, it’s even funnier if it was
unintentional.

------
undoware
"Go, Visual Basic, Perl - all these are great, commonly used languages - are
they dead or dying too? There’s no reason to think so."

Go is fine but yeah those other two are, uh, well.

~~~
ParamModule
Perl isn't dead so much as it's primarily only used in production by older sys
admins but it still has a community that loves it, VB.NET is alive and well in
Microsoft shops and among noob malware authors.

My definition of fucking dead is smalltalk. But this is coming from a guy
who's favorite pls are erlang, SML/NJ, and Ocaml lol.

~~~
overloadrix
> My definition of fucking dead is smalltalk

A curious definition. Not only Smalltalk is still used (e.g. in fintech), but
it's intelectual virtues are always revisited and rediscovered by new
generations who, invariably, try to come up with a "modern" version of it, or
something inspired by it.

~~~
marvy
Like Ruby!

~~~
rurban
Like ruby? AFAIK nothing new ever came out of ruby. It was just a nice pure
implementation of smalltalk on top of Perl. Of course the everything is a
method strategy and unoptimized MOP burned them.

Just look at their new jit. Can anybody think of a worse strategy to implement
a jit? There are serious technical and management problems. V Makarov at least
wrote the register machine before the naive cc -> so jit, but then the
Japanese came and even ripped that out.

------
herbst
Why do we need a quarterly article to remind us about the obvious?

